# r4icard.co.uk ?



## kingraa777 (Jun 9, 2018)

i just ordered the sx os from r4card.co.uk and the order is "processing " when do they take payment for the item ? also i have 3 previous orders that have been made and not paid for how would i cancel these ? theres money in my account so a bit worried the previous non paid items may come out aswell ?
many thanks


----------



## MightyMoe (Jun 9, 2018)

They'll probably charge you for all four as soon as they're shipped.. Email them or something.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 9, 2018)

The money should go out your bank instantly soon as you confirmed with the pay pal seller Luo sheng or someone like that, it did with me then it will show a proper printed invoice with invoiced 1 on it on R4Card and it will sit with processing until shipped. If your monies has not gone out the bank when you ordered on pay pal somethings wrong?

Edit The only monies that will come out of your bank is the order you paid via pay pal seller confirmed, no other orders will go through unless you confirm it to the sellers account


----------



## kingraa777 (Jun 9, 2018)

I paid with my card not paypal the money still hasnt come out my bank


----------



## Reecey (Jun 9, 2018)

kingraa777 said:


> I paid with my card not paypal the money still hasnt come out my bank


Yes you pay with your debit card but when you click on the end on your order it transfers to your pay pal account where you pay by your debit card to the seller of r4card, it will show up on your bank statement as “PayPal”. Are you sure you have used r4card.co.uk? because it sounds like you haven’t. R4Card uk has not got an instant debit card transaction payment on there site you have to be directed to your pay pal account to pay. By the way it may say processing on your order on the site regardless but if you have not paid through your personal pay pal account to the sellers name it’s not worked you will know if it’s worked you will see a printed invoice link and it will say “invoiced 1” on it that’s confirmed gone through, if it doesn’t it’s not gone through also you should have emails from R4Card confirming the order once processed.


----------



## kingraa777 (Jun 9, 2018)

I emailed them and they sent me an invoice for 1 of the orders via paypal seems to have gone throgh right away and yes it was the right site i used the first option to pay needs visa details i had no redirection and i dont think it worked as no money was taken

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I dont see an invoice link anywere ?


----------



## RetroNostalgia (Jun 10, 2018)

I tried buying through them via mobile 3 week ago. When it opened new page to Paypal it was stuck on a white page and couldn't load.

When went to login confirms ordered and payment method Paypal. Order status is Processing and had no email requests off them so guess it went through okay or be a last minute chase up.

*Checking Paypal following Reecey's heads up!*

Yep nothing in invoicing, but can't delete current order and can't link back to paypal on My Orders to send purchase info across.


----------



## kingraa777 (Jun 10, 2018)

i assume you had no money taken ? that sounds like what happend with me email them with the order number and your paypal email and the will send you an invoice for the one you want to purchess


----------



## RetroNostalgia (Jun 10, 2018)

kingraa777 said:


> i assume you had no money taken ? that sounds like what happend with me email them with the order number and your paypal email and the will send you an invoice for the one you want to purchess



Yep no money taken. Just forwarded email explaining, fingers crossed no delay on getting first shipment


----------



## Reecey (Jun 10, 2018)

RetroNostalgia said:


> I tried buying through them via mobile 3 week ago. When it opened new page to Paypal it was stuck on a white page and couldn't load.
> 
> When went to login confirms ordered and payment method Paypal. Order status is Processing and had no email requests off them so guess it went through okay or be a last minute chase up.
> 
> ...


When you first click on the PayPal link payment on the R4Card site it first directs to a white page and says in the top left corner directing to PayPal, wait a while and you sign in your PayPal account it should give all the details of the payment and then you select your debit card and confirm and that’s it done. I will upload some pics to show you but yes if it’s done successfully you should have a link come up “invoice” on your R4Card accounts order, when you click on the link it should come up with a full invoice and it will say “invoiced 1” then you know it’s gone through properly.

If you have had no 2nd confirmation email following your order which you should have after say 24hrs trust me it’s not gone through you need to contact them and sort it out else nothing will arrive.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Jun 10, 2018)

I'd honestly be wary about pre-ordering anything from a website where the domain was registered less than a month ago. All someone has done is buy a domain, installed Magento, created a couple of products and started taking money.

If that really is a website operated from the UK, then whoever owns it is clearly not adhering to any UK laws regardless.

For a UK registered business the website needs to display the company information such as the business name, company number and registered office address. Even a sole trader is required to display the address of the principal place of business.

Sure a lot of websites selling anything like this look a bit shady, however i'd personally be purchasing from a site that has gained some sort of credibility selling other products.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 10, 2018)

I was going to order a SX pro from r4card.co.uk but looking at their 1 product simple website I went to SHOP 01MEDIA instead
it cost more but I don't mind paying it for a bit of peace of mind.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 10, 2018)

InsaneNutter said:


> I'd honestly be wary about pre-ordering anything from a website where the domain was registered less than a month ago. All someone has done is buy a domain, installed Magento, created a couple of products and started taking money.
> 
> If that really is a website operated from the UK, then whoever owns it is clearly not adhering to any UK laws regardless.
> 
> ...


I doubt very much Team Xecuter would post them on there site as an official seller of the sx products without knowing there trust worthy first! They are the first uk site listed as an official seller so no.. please stop worrying members that's bollocks talk! Also how many sites that sell flashcards will have "company number and registered office address" get real!!!!


----------



## DavidShifflet (Jun 10, 2018)

Reecey said:


> I doubt very much Team Xecuter would post them on there site as an official seller of the sx products without knowing there trust worthy first! They are the first uk site listed as an official seller so no.. please stop worrying members that's bollocks talk! Also how many sites that sell flashcards will have "company number and registered office address" get real!!!!



They have had their paypal account(s) suspended

and the credit card payment hey are trying to use (as well as a few of the other Chinese sites) is Fristpay

If you do a search on fristpay you may well find out the true honesty of these companies and those involved


----------



## InsaneNutter (Jun 10, 2018)

Reecey said:


> I doubt very much Team Xecuter would post them on there site as an official seller of the sx products without knowing there trust worthy first! They are the first uk site listed as an official seller so no.. please stop worrying members that's bollocks talk! Also how many sites that sell flashcards will have "company number and registered office address" get real!!!!



its not bollocks, I'm pointing out facts so people can make an informed decision.

That site has never actually sold anything by the looks of it, however many other sites on the tx list have an established reputation.

No harm in people doing their own research before buying right?


----------



## Mark2333 (Jun 11, 2018)

kingraa777 said:


> i just ordered the sx os from r4card.co.uk and the order is "processing " when do they take payment for the item ? also i have 3 previous orders that have been made and not paid for how would i cancel these ? theres money in my account so a bit worried the previous non paid items may come out aswell ?
> many thanks


Check this, maybe you should change another site to try.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 11, 2018)

You guys are just trolling for fun! R4Card has been going for years now as far as I can remember, also this site delivers the product direct from the uk all you have to do is leave a comment in the sellers instructions. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the site and we will see who posts imgs up first on this page delivered and I’m betting 100% it will be me because all your other sites will deliver from China etc and your waiting time will be longggg, trust me!


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jun 11, 2018)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> I was going to order a SX pro from r4card.co.uk but looking at their 1 product simple website I went to SHOP 01MEDIA instead
> it cost more but I don't mind paying it for a bit of peace of mind.



I've never heard of SHOP 01MEDIA before, what lead you there? Have you used them before?


----------



## InsaneNutter (Jun 11, 2018)

Reecey said:


> You guys are just trolling for fun! R4Card has been going for years now as far as I can remember



Well the domain expired in 2016 and has only recently been registered again... so any past history is irrelevant as you have no idea if the same people own it now.

*What's wrong with been wary when the site has absolutely no reputation?* that doesn't mean its a scam, however it's common sense when buying online to find some reviews / feedback how lesser known sites operate. Look at nds-card who sponsor this site, I know nothing about them, however can find plenty of positive customer experiences from different individuals. As of yet this website hasn't sold anything, so for me personally that makes me sceptical.



Reecey said:


> this site delivers the product direct from the uk all you have to do is leave a comment in the sellers instructions. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the site and we will see who posts imgs up first on this page delivered and I’m betting 100% it will be me because all your other sites will deliver from China etc and your waiting time will be longggg, trust me!



Honestly I don't care, it's not even something i'm buying. The way your going on its like you have something to do with that site.

I was simply offering some advice to the OP. Either way the site will soon have some feedback and if its positive then great, we all have a fast way to buy in the UK.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 11, 2018)

InsaneNutter said:


> Well the domain expired in 2016 and has only recently been registered again... so any past history is irrelevant as you have no idea if the same people own it now.
> 
> *What's wrong with been wary when the site has absolutely no reputation?* that doesn't mean its a scam, however it's common sense when buying online to find some reviews / feedback how lesser known sites operate. Look at nds-card who sponsor this site, I know nothing about them, however can find plenty of positive customer experiences from different individuals. As of yet this website hasn't sold anything, so for me personally that makes me sceptical.
> 
> ...


Its not about that at all, that's not my point all your doing is delivering unnecessary malicious rumors about the site that are not even true, your putting members off from buying from a reputable site within the uk which they will get the product quicker to the door in the uk than any of the other sites registered on Team Xecuters list and tbh if you haven't even bought the product or have no interest anyway then why bother in the first instance! If they want to buy from another seller let them decide! and no I have no affiliation with the site what so ever..


----------



## Vdubers (Jun 11, 2018)

Reecey said:


> You guys are just trolling for fun! R4Card has been going for years now as far as I can remember, also this site delivers the product direct from the uk all you have to do is leave a comment in the sellers instructions. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the site and we will see who posts imgs up first on this page delivered and I’m betting 100% it will be me because all your other sites will deliver from China etc and your waiting time will be longggg, trust me!




Just as a heads up they don’t ship from the UK they ship from China. 
Emailed me today to confirm. And yes that is the contact email on the page. Unless we are talking about two different r4carduk

If anyone knows of a site that actually ships from the uk I would appreciate it. 
Cheers


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 11, 2018)

GunzOfNavarone said:


> I've never heard of SHOP 01MEDIA before, what lead you there? Have you used them before?



I've never used them before but 
they are one of the authorized resellers of the SX
*they are in Europe
and they've been trading along time...
https://gbatemp.net/threads/shop-01media-com-any-one-used-them.289754/*


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jun 11, 2018)

Reecey said:


> Its not about that at all, that's not my point all your doing is delivering unnecessary malicious rumors about the site that are not even true, your putting members off from buying from a reputable site within the uk which they will get the product quicker to the door in the uk than any of the other sites registered on Team Xecuters list and tbh if you haven't even bought the product or have no interest anyway then why bother in the first instance! If they want to buy from another seller let them decide! and no I have no affiliation with the site what so ever..



Have you used R4Icard before? I do recognize them but I can't recall whether I bought a card from them years ago, or whether it was someone else.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 11, 2018)

Vdubers said:


> Just as a heads up they don’t ship from the UK they ship from China.
> Emailed me today to confirm. And yes that is the contact email on the page. Unless we are talking about two different r4carduk
> 
> If anyone knows of a site that actually ships from the uk I would appreciate it.
> Cheers


That’s not R4Card site buddy that’s the gateway 3ds site you used.
http://www.gateway-3ds.net/team-xecuter-exclusive-switch-sx-for-nintendo-switch.html

R4 is [email protected] email they deliver from the uk I can assure you


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jun 11, 2018)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> I've never used them before but
> they are one of the authorized resellers of the SX
> *they are in Europe
> and they've been trading along time...
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/shop-01media-com-any-one-used-them.289754/*



They have some positive feedback in that link. I also see they won't have any stock in until the end of June now so it looks like they've been quite popular. Hmm...who to use...


----------



## Reecey (Jun 11, 2018)

GunzOfNavarone said:


> Have you used R4Icard before? I do recognize them but I can't recall whether I bought a card from them years ago, or whether it was someone else.


Yes R4Card go way back there sites have had revamps over the years but it’s still the same R4Card sellers. I bought a DSTwo super card from them years back had no issues


----------



## InsaneNutter (Jun 11, 2018)

Reecey said:


> Its not about that at all, that's not my point all your doing is delivering unnecessary malicious rumors about the site that are not even true, your putting members off from buying from a reputable site within the uk which they will get the product quicker to the door in the uk than any of the other sites registered on Team Xecuters list and tbh if you haven't even bought the product or have no interest anyway then why bother in the first instance! If they want to buy from another seller let them decide! and no I have no affiliation with the site what so ever..



Their's nothing malicious about anything I've said, you have even quoted me in your reply saying _"*that doesn't mean its a scam, however it's common sense when buying online to find some reviews / feedback how lesser known sites operate.*"_

It's sound advice for anyone buying online and you know it.

As for why I replied here, the post came up in the "recent content" on the main page, I read the post then ended up browsing the site.

I work in IT for a company that runs an eCommerce website so figured i'd give my opinion on a few things as the site didn't exactly inspire me with confidence. If the person who runs that website is serious about it then it should be taken as constructive feedback. Trust is everything when buying online.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 11, 2018)

We are talking about this site I presume https://r4card.co.uk/.
 Not cross purposes? They do have a .co.uk address at the  end which means it must be uk based also it’s keypad locked for security site related


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jun 11, 2018)

Something I've just noticed about R4i is that you can pay with Paypal, but you have to email them with your order number and then they will prepare a Paypal invoice for you. It doesn't mention you would incur a fee by doing this and Paypal are usually very good with bogus websites / scams. They refunded me straight away once when I phoned to tell them. It might just add peace of mind for anyone a bit weary of using R4i.


----------



## Xandroz (Jun 11, 2018)

they are all managed from china.
and they all ship from china.

90 percent of them at least do.
except xconsoles which isnt online yet.
i ordered from a site claiming they ship from usa and they will  from china.
anything claiming it ships from usa or uk and shows 8 days delivery thats from china.


just wait patiently, xecuter hasnt delivered to the suppliers yet.
if the seller is on team xecuter list you wont be scammed.
just chill guys


----------



## Reecey (Jun 11, 2018)

Xandroz said:


> they are all managed from china.
> and they all ship from china.
> 
> 90 percent of them at least do.
> ...


Totally agreed! this thread has got well out of hand, it was only originally meant to help out the OP with his order issue and that was the only matter I had in mind but all of a sudden it got out of hand with its ifs & buts and involving major fabrication!!! "Oh my god!! yes your all going to get ripped of from ordering out of R4Card.co.uk FACT!"


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jun 11, 2018)

Reecey said:


> Totally agreed! this thread has got well out of hand, it was only originally meant to help out the OP with his order issue and that was the only matter I had in mind but all of a sudden it got out of hand with its ifs & buts and involving major fabrication!!! "Oh my god!! yes your all going to get ripped of from ordering out of R4Card.co.uk FACT!"



To be honest, it looks totally fine to me anyway. Don't know what all the fuss was about, especially considering they use Paypal too.


----------



## RetroNostalgia (Jun 12, 2018)

Just to let you know guys when I queried their Paypal linking I got a reply not long after. Here is what they said.

Hi, thanks for your email, i have sent the payment request via PayPal to  you just now , you can check and pay for the order, the order will be shipped around June 15 as soon as the item is on market .
If there is any problem, please let me know.

If post above was showing site went temporarily down could be demand on page or fixing Paypal linking on order maybe.


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jun 12, 2018)

RetroNostalgia said:


> Just to let you know guys when I queried their Paypal linking I got a reply not long after. Here is what they said.
> 
> Hi, thanks for your email, i have sent the payment request via PayPal to  you just now , you can check and pay for the order, the order will be shipped around June 15 as soon as the item is on market .
> If there is any problem, please let me know.
> ...



Good to know, I placed an order with them last night too and have sent them a message for a Paypal invoice. How long did you have to wait for the reply?


----------



## chowyunfatt (Jun 12, 2018)

Look at it this way. If its a scam they have made a bit of money and will be found out in a week or so, if not then they stand to make a lot of money constantly selling the SX products.
If I were them I would rather sell the products and make a LOT more money than a quick scam.

All sites, well 99% of them will be in china, you pay your cash and take your chance it's not exactly a legit business like Amazon,. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 12, 2018)

GunzOfNavarone said:


> Good to know, I placed an order with them last night too and have sent them a message for a Paypal invoice. How long did you have to wait for the reply?


I got a new order email asap and I got an official invoice emailed the next day. No need to email them buddy they will send a full invoice by email and a linked invoice on your account, just chill it will be all ok no worries 

By the way just a heads up to you I ordered back on the 30th May but I wouldn't expect your order to go out with the first SX Pro products they get delivered, if you have just put the order in that is. There is a huge back log of pre-orders to fill first, its a known fact if you ordered late you will have to wait longer, sorry mate but its true I'm just been straight and upfront with you


----------



## DavidShifflet (Jun 12, 2018)

Facebook group they were pushing has now been deleted and the admins banned.

This is only going to end one way


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jun 12, 2018)

Reecey said:


> I got a new order email asap and I got an official invoice emailed the next day. No need to email them buddy they will send a full invoice by email and a linked invoice on your account, just chill it will be all ok no worries
> 
> By the way just a heads up to you I ordered back on the 30th May but I wouldn't expect your order to go out with the first SX Pro products they get delivered, if you have just put the order in that is. There is a huge back log of pre-orders to fill first, its a known fact if you ordered late you will have to wait longer, sorry mate but its true I'm just been straight and upfront with you



Cheers mate, it was just with RetroNostalgia above saying he got a reply not long after and they told him his order would be sent out shortly after 15th. I think he only ordered his a few hours before me. It's been over 24 hours for me now and I've heard nothing, but it does say to give them 3 days so I'll see how it goes.

As for waiting, yeah it's my own fault really. I was originally waiting on Kate Tempkin's exploit but the more I read about her virtue signalling, the less enthused I am to wait on whatever she's doing. There also seems to be an air of vagueness about what it is she's going to deliver and whether it's just hard mod. Even then, there won't be a backup loader for a while either. So I thought fuck it, I'm on 3.02 anyway so I'll just go with TX. Should have researched more about it at the beginning tbh.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 12, 2018)

DavidShifflet said:


> Facebook group they were pushing has now been deleted and the admins banned.
> 
> This is only going to end one way



a bit of googling from one of the links you posted and I came across this
makes you wonder whats going on, I suppose I'll know in a couple of weeks or sooner if I get my SX pro I ordered.

https://www.consoletuner.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=517


----------



## RetroNostalgia (Jun 13, 2018)

GunzOfNavarone said:


> Good to know, I placed an order with them last night too and have sent them a message for a Paypal invoice. How long did you have to wait for the reply?



The reply for Paypal link came less than a day. The invoice took about 3 days. 

*Update* 
*SHIPPING METHOD:*
Registered Parcel(Trackble, 10-18 Business Days)



DavidShifflet said:


> Facebook group they were pushing has now been deleted and the admins banned.
> 
> This is only going to end one way



If this is in relation to the switch Facebook group from R4i just tested link and works fine.


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jun 13, 2018)

RetroNostalgia said:


> The reply for Paypal link came less than a day. The invoice took about 3 days.
> 
> *Update*
> *SHIPPING METHOD:*
> ...



They've set up a new group and this time it isn't public anymore, it's a closed group.


----------



## RetroNostalgia (Jun 13, 2018)

GunzOfNavarone said:


> They've set up a new group and this time it isn't public anymore, it's a closed group.



Just applied lets hope we can gain more info prior to shipping 

Joined.
*Update* Facebook Anti-Piracy filter took previous group down.
Closed group as opposed to public now to avoid the more public speaking people getting it closed again.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 13, 2018)

I had a link in my invoice but when you click on it I get sorry content not available. I have not got a new link since my invoice came a while ago. Has anyone got the new private link to join? I tried to email them yesterday about a query but no response.


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jun 13, 2018)

Reecey said:


> I had a link in my invoice but when you click on it I get sorry content not available. I have not got a new link since my invoice came a while ago. Has anyone got the new private link to join? I tried to email them yesterday about a query but no response.




I'll send it you in a message.


----------



## KnightOnline (Jun 13, 2018)

GunzOfNavarone said:


> I'll send it you in a message.



can you send me the link as well please? i also bought mine from r4card.co.uk


----------



## ssxcool (Jun 13, 2018)

I want the new group link also thanks


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jun 13, 2018)

KnightOnline said:


> can you send me the link as well please? i also bought mine from r4card.co.uk



Are you a fairly new member? You don't have the message facility available on your profile. I did originally post it up here but I'm reluctant to do so at the moment because it could be the way the previous group was reported. It's no secret that Ninty and Sony scouts browse these chats from time to time.

Edit** Check if you have received that.


----------



## kingraa777 (Jun 14, 2018)

i got the invoice now all seems ok i expect we will see soon


----------



## KungFuzion (Jun 14, 2018)

I pre-ordered from r4card too. I have received my confirmation email saying payment successful. I can't see there being any issues............


----------



## RetroNostalgia (Jun 16, 2018)

I know it's still early days, just confirming to you guys for comparison. My order status still says processing


----------



## Jungle_Jon (Jun 16, 2018)

Reecey said:


> If you have had no 2nd confirmation email following your order which you should have after say 24hrs trust me it’s not gone through you need to contact them and sort it out else nothing will arrive.


 I ordered on the 18th, after days of not being redirected to PP, I finally was.

I received an email from r4icard.co.uk and PayPal.
I received another email from them on the 23rd , saying invoice number xxxxxx, order number xxxxx and
"
Hello, thank you for ordering our product. Your payment has been confirmed. Thank you! We invite you to join FACEBOOK Group: Switch SX Group"

So I assume my orders ok?, Still just says processing, I have just emailed them to double check

EDIT: I got a response, very quickly about 40 minutes, which is very good for a small company.

They confirmed they had received payment, and that they have received TX's, and would start sending orders  placed before the 20th within the next few days.


----------



## KungFuzion (Jun 17, 2018)

Jungle_Jon said:


> I ordered on the 18th, after days of not being redirected to PP, I finally was.
> 
> I received an email from r4icard.co.uk and PayPal.
> I received another email from them on the 23rd , saying invoice number xxxxxx, order number xxxxx and
> ...



I got the same bud, I ordered mine as soon as it apeared on the Tx official sellers list. I had the white page issue when being directed to paypal at first. I got in touch with them and they gave me their paypal email and asked me to give them my order number. I paid them & then got the same email as you. It should all be okay.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 17, 2018)

Mine says complete since yesterday order number 98.  Ordered 17th may.


----------



## KungFuzion (Jun 17, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> Mine says complete since yesterday order number 98.  Ordered 17th may.


Mine is 82 and still says processing. Ordered the same day as you


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 17, 2018)

KungFuzion said:


> Mine is 82 and still says processing. Ordered the same day as you


Royal mail tracking code still fails for me. They have not responded to me in 24 hours.


----------



## KungFuzion (Jun 17, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> Royal mail tracking code still fails for me. They have not responded to me in 24 hours.



Might be because it's the weekend


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 17, 2018)

KungFuzion said:


> Mine is 82 and still says processing. Ordered the same day as you


Ps I ordered 2 .


----------



## Jungle_Jon (Jun 17, 2018)

KungFuzion said:


> Might be because it's the weekend


Yeah going to give them till wednesday, and then if it's still says just procesing, will ask for an update, depending on response I will take appropriate action.


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Jun 18, 2018)

I am a bit confused here r4card.co.uk and stargate3ds.uk are the same company? as my order can be seen on both sites and logs into both of them?


----------



## Jungle_Jon (Jun 18, 2018)

3DSDSXL said:


> I am a bit confused here r4card.co.uk and stargate3ds.uk are the same company? as my order can be seen on both sites and logs into both of them?


Looks like they are


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 18, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> Ps I ordered 2 .





3DSDSXL said:


> I am a bit confused here r4card.co.uk and stargate3ds.uk are the same company? as my order can be seen on both sites and logs into both of them?


Stargate3ds own a stream of sites .


----------



## KungFuzion (Jun 18, 2018)

GunzOfNavarone said:


> Are you a fairly new member? You don't have the message facility available on your profile. I did originally post it up here but I'm reluctant to do so at the moment because it could be the way the previous group was reported. It's no secret that Ninty and Sony scouts browse these chats from time to time.
> 
> Edit** Check if you have received that.



Could you pm me the link too please bud. My order still says processing so i'm a little curious to what's going on. Thanks


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 18, 2018)

just got my license from online-trends


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jun 18, 2018)

I just thought I'd give an update to halt everyone asking for the link to the new group. The group hasn't been posting updates to individual questions, in fact I think they're fed up of people asking. When I made the post about the link above, the group had 100 members at that point, checking in before and it now has over 550. So if they are all customers (as you wouldn't know the link otherwise), then that's roughly how many orders they have to fill. One of the group members said they were getting restocked halfway through this week and to be patient, apparently they have been assured of a steady restock from executer. My order still says processing but I can appreciate I might not get one for a couple of weeks, if I do great, if not by the beginning of July, I may give them a shout. But I think at the moment (given they've had to stop taking orders on their site), they've likely got their hands full.


----------



## Jungle_Jon (Jun 19, 2018)

GunzOfNavarone said:


> I just thought I'd give an update to halt everyone asking for the link to the new group. The group hasn't been posting updates to individual questions, in fact I think they're fed up of people asking. When I made the post about the link above, the group had 100 members at that point, checking in before and it now has over 550. So if they are all customers (as you wouldn't know the link otherwise), then that's roughly how many orders they have to fill. One of the group members said they were getting restocked halfway through this week and to be patient, apparently they have been assured of a steady restock from executer. My order still says processing but I can appreciate I might not get one for a couple of weeks, if I do great, if not by the beginning of July, I may give them a shout. But I think at the moment (given they've had to stop taking orders on their site), they've likely got their hands full.



Great, but there two things they could've done to smooth this out, and let there customers make an informed decision.
1. Don't say the first batch will cover all orderes placed before the 20th. Even for lower numbers than mine (238), it seems to be a lucky dip if you actually got sent it.
2.COMMUNICATE.
If they have had less TX's than expected, say.
If they have sent all items but are still working through updating the website, say.
What ever the Reason, twist or turn say.
But they lied / miscommuicated and now gone silent  to keep preoerders.

Where can I buy just a license for TX OS and have it sent via email, if it's not cracked by Wednesday and my order is still just "processing"?


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jun 19, 2018)

Jungle_Jon said:


> Great, but there two things they could've done to smooth this out, and let there customers make an informed decision.
> 1. Don't say the first batch will cover all orderes placed before the 20th. Even for lower numbers than mine (238), it seems to be a lucky dip if you actually got sent it.
> 2.COMMUNICATE.
> If they have had less TX's than expected, say.
> ...



Look... wherever anyone orders, I guess at the end of the day, we'd all like our orders sooner rather than later. But the bottom line is, we have to be patient. I will agree with you on the (almost) non-communication, but I believe TX have underestimated the demand for the pro bundle. Apparently they're now working non-stop to get more out. I did notice a communication only 2 days ago on Rock The Switch's page which said they were getting more stock mid-week and to just be patient. If they made broken assurances, they shouldn't have but as TX have also been incorrect in their sales projections, it's evident guarantees cannot be made. What I do agree with you about though is the licensing for the software side of it, but I did hear someone mention that TX are reluctant to give out licensing ahead of pros. Whether that's garbled nonsense or gospel, I can't confirm.

However (and this re-iterates my point from above), when I placed mine the group had 100 members. I replied to this thread yesterday to say they had 550 within a week, however at the end of play yesterday that had gone up by another 100 making it 650. So a) there are a lot of us in the same boat here and b) they're going to be flat out busy fulfilling orders. I would imagine this number is echoed elsewhere too. To be really honest though, I don't know why TX couldn't have just dealt with the software side themselves, this would have saved a lot of hassle.

It's also worth mentioning that R4i own several of the domains mentioned on TX's trusted sellers list. Other than requesting a refund via Paypal - who will force you to give them time to fulfill the order, there's not a lot you can do.


----------



## ssxcool (Jun 19, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> just got my license from online-trends



may i ask when did you pre order the license? i saw they have 257 keys in stock and have contacted them yesterday but i havent got any reply from them. i wonder if i can get it on the same day i purchased it


----------



## chowyunfatt (Jun 19, 2018)

Asking for refund from these guys, they don't answer emails and no products have been sent at all according to people on facebook.
Ordered from online trends this morning, got code 2 hours later, said 257 in stock when I ordered


----------



## yusuo (Jun 19, 2018)

Here's a reply I got from r4cards.co.uk

"Hello everyone,SX team replied to us just now , the license is not officially on market now ,  the licenses they sent are in few quantity for testing purposes.we will release OS licenses on the 19-21st Asian time. Please be patient and we will send it to the email address left in your order. the code can only be used once, please be careful when you are using it ."


----------



## chowyunfatt (Jun 19, 2018)

LOL 5 days of emails and no answer, just sent another email asking for refund and they said will be sending out today so not sure how true? anyway cancelled as online trends sent one.


----------



## Jungle_Jon (Jun 19, 2018)

chowyunfatt said:


> LOL 5 days of emails and no answer, just sent another email asking for refund and they said will be sending out today so not sure how true? anyway cancelled as online trends sent one.


Yep, I think im going to do the same.
I would've waited but their constant lies / bullshit / broken promises / non-communication, have left me with 0 confidence they will deliver the product in a reasonable time frame.
I'm just going to get a license from online-trends


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 19, 2018)

Jungle_Jon said:


> Yep, I think im going to do the same.
> I would've waited but their constant lies / bullshit / broken promises / non-communication, have left me with 0 confidence they will deliver the product in a reasonable time frame.
> I'm just going to get a license from online-trends


Still playing since yesterday . Works like a dream.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ssxcool said:


> may i ask when did you pre order the license? i saw they have 257 keys in stock and have contacted them yesterday but i havent got any reply from them. i wonder if i can get it on the same day i purchased it


Bought mine June 14th after realising I will miss the arrival of my sx pros. Going on hols . Smile on my face . Prefer this to reading books on the beach . Up all night loading and testing  games . She's going to kill me .


----------



## Jungle_Jon (Jun 19, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> Still playing since yesterday . Works like a dream.



They sold out mid order, guess im stuck hoping R4Card.co.uk can deliver.

It's nice, given how they are so busy (as everyone says), but still have found the time to update and change their website's layout, but not update their customers on the latest situation .

I believe they have had less TX's pros sent to them than they were told. This has meant they have picked some (maybe randomly, maybe just not all the orders before the 20th, as THEY originally stated) to fulfill.

I'm not annoyed at it being delayed, shit happens in life, what i'm annoyed at is how they have handled it.
They have on numerous occasions made promises and never explained the failure reason.
*IF THEY JUST TOLD THE TRUTH NOW* and *KEPT OPEN COMMUNICATIONS, *people could make an inform decision if they want to wait or not.
Instead they have people venting, here/FB group/ Emails, all wanting to know the same information, which should have been proactively told to them before they even knew they needed to know it ( this is customer management 101).
*
*


----------



## Ty_ (Jun 19, 2018)

Jungle_Jon said:


> They sold out mid order, guess im stuck hoping R4Card.co.uk can deliver.
> 
> It's nice, given how they are so busy (as everyone says), but still have found the time to update and change their website's layout, but not update their customers on the latest situation .
> 
> ...



Yep, I've order an SX OS from online-trends, if that arrives quickly I'm gonna cancel my SX Pro order from R4Card.co.uk. The lack of communication or any timescale is unnacceptable


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 19, 2018)

Jungle_Jon said:


> They sold out mid order, guess im stuck hoping R4Card.co.uk can deliver.
> 
> It's nice, given how they are so busy (as everyone says), but still have found the time to update and change their website's layout, but not update their customers on the latest situation .
> 
> ...


My 2 x sx pros are already enroute from r4card.co.uk . They arrive same day i leave for hols . I knew I would miss the delivery so i bought from online trends to get earlier access.  The choices I made were informed.


----------



## Ty_ (Jun 19, 2018)

Well this is great, currently I can't even sign into online-trends.

What an absolute clusterfuck this entire situation is. These sites can't even get basic things right


----------



## NEO-BAHAMUT- (Jun 19, 2018)

I’m slightly worried. I purchased 2 SX Pros from R4Card.co.uk about 3 weeks ago. I paid via PayPal and the money was instantly taken. Since then my order has been sat in “Processing”. Ive also emailed them with my order number to ask when it will be despatched but I’ve not received response from them. That was two days ago. I am in the UK also.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 19, 2018)

Ty_ said:


> Well this is great, currently I can't even sign into online-trends.
> 
> What an absolute clusterfuck this entire situation is. These sites can't even get basic things right


might just be geo locate - working here fine for me 
https://www.online-trends.net/ukstore/ says 82 left.
If not in uk try proxy ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NEO-BAHAMUT- said:


> I’m slightly worried. I purchased 2 SX Pros from R4Card.co.uk about 3 weeks ago. I paid via PayPal and the money was instantly taken. Since then my order has been sat in “Processing”. Ive also emailed them with my order number to ask when it will be despatched but I’ve not received response from them. That was two days ago. I am in the UK also.


My tracking number from them is fucked - not working right , i bought X 2 pro's 17th of May. They aint responded to me since Saturday when they shipped.
Online trends grab key and NXloader - middle finger to shipping times.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

online Trends has 83 left and they say this on the site :- 
SX OS Licence Keys will be emailed to you within 3-5 hours after order status is complete.As we are experiencing extremely high traffic, this is causing a some delay in processing the licence keys.We kindly ask you to be a little patient


----------



## Ty_ (Jun 19, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> might just be geo locate - working here fine for me
> https://www.online-trends.net/ukstore/ says 82 left.
> If not in uk try proxy ?



Just tried in a different browser, managed to sign in. At the 3 hour mark since ordering and they're saying it can take up to 5 hours due to high demand, I'll keep the thread posted. I don't mind waiting as long as the timeframe is clear and honest (and TBH I'm at work currently, not like I can use it right now)


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 19, 2018)

Ty_ said:


> Just tried in a different browser, managed to sign in. At the 3 hour mark since ordering and they're saying it can take up to 5 hours due to high demand, I'll keep the thread posted. I don't mind waiting as long as the timeframe is clear and honest (and TBH I'm at work currently, not like I can use it right now)


welcome to the day one / eerrrm day after party .


----------



## Ty_ (Jun 19, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> welcome to the day one / eerrrm day after party .



"Welcome to the party pal"
"Now I have RCM ho ho ho"


----------



## Ty_ (Jun 19, 2018)

Okay, got the email with code from online-trends (just under 4 hours). Not got the Switch to hand to test it but soon as I get home I'll try it out, then cancel my order with R4card.co.uk


----------



## NEO-BAHAMUT- (Jun 19, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> might just be geo locate - working here fine for me
> https://www.online-trends.net/ukstore/ says 82 left.
> If not in uk try proxy ?
> 
> ...



I bought mine on the 19th. They also have been out of stock all this time. So I’m sort of lost in limbo. I don’t want to cancel the order in case it is actually being worked on. Yet I don’t want to buy from anywhere else as i don’t need any more.


----------



## Jungle_Jon (Jun 19, 2018)

NEO-BAHAMUT- said:


> I bought mine on the 19th. They also have been out of stock all this time. So I’m sort of lost in limbo. I don’t want to cancel the order in case it is actually being worked on. Yet I don’t want to buy from anywhere else as i don’t need any more.



I cancelled my order (giving them 24 hours to respond, then will charge back via PP) and purchased at Online-trend

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DaveLister said:


> My 2 x sx pros are already enroute from r4card.co.uk . They arrive same day i leave for hols . I knew I would miss the delivery so i bought from online trends to get earlier access.  The choices I made were informed.


You were one of a very few lucky ones then


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jun 19, 2018)

NEO-BAHAMUT- said:


> I bought mine on the 19th. They also have been out of stock all this time. So I’m sort of lost in limbo. I don’t want to cancel the order in case it is actually being worked on. Yet I don’t want to buy from anywhere else as i don’t need any more.



I've just been sent the SX OS License from R4Card. I ordered the Pro bundle on 11th June. It says my order has been changed to processing, which it was on anyway, but they've sent the license ahead of the dongle. Weird! - But none the less, a promising development.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 19, 2018)

Jungle_Jon said:


> I cancelled my order (giving them 24 hours to respond, then will charge back via PP) and purchased at Online-trend
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


If i could smear my Irish luck nuts all over i would !. Its fucking awesome.


----------



## toccy (Jun 19, 2018)

GunzOfNavarone said:


> I've just been sent the SX OS License from R4Card. I ordered the Pro bundle on 11th June. It says my order has been changed to processing, which it was on anyway, but they've sent the license ahead of the dongle. Weird! - But none the less, a promising development.



Nice random order then, Placed my order for the Pro 18th may, Emailed them Saturday they said I was in first batch and its was being shipped, Not received a licence email.!
_
Still says processing and no tracking info but it looks like only 1 person has tracking info which doesn't work anyways._


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jun 19, 2018)

toccy said:


> Nice random order then, Placed my order for the Pro 18th may, Emailed them Saturday they said I was in first batch and its was being shipped, Not received a licence email.!
> _
> Still says processing and no tracking info but it looks like only 1 person has tracking info which doesn't work anyways._



I just asked them when I shall be expecting the dongle. This was their reply: 




 
So, I'd just hang fire for the time being. Admittedly things are all over the place but I think it's a case of 6 of one, half a dozen of the other. I will say this though, I would hate to be in the process of sorting this mess out at their end. But I think what we can take away from this is, that they *are* doing something. A lot of people have called them scammers etc.. and although they have been quiet on the question front, they obviously intend to fulfil the orders.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Just further received this: 


 

So, worst case scenario, a week and a half to wait for the dongle. I'm in no rush, I've got my PS5 and spectredev's exploit to keep me happy until then.


----------



## toccy (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks @GunzOfNavarone just got that reply but I don't use facebook!  PM me if anything interesting is posted there 

are they answering questions per order basis on there ?


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jun 19, 2018)

toccy said:


> Thanks @GunzOfNavarone just got that reply but I don't use facebook!  PM me if anything interesting is posted there
> 
> are they answering questions per order basis on there ?



I don't think they're answering in the group because once they do, a dozen others then post. Your best bet would be to email them on the email address at the website.


----------



## Ty_ (Jun 19, 2018)

Finally back from work. Code form online-trends is working a treat, got SX OS running and tested with Doom. Gonna test a bunch of other games (including LA Noire which I hear has problems for at least one person), but all is well so far. Only thing left is to order a bigger Micro SD card


----------



## KungFuzion (Jun 20, 2018)

Feels like a kick in the bollocks when other people are enjoying their new found switch joy and us who ordered from r4card have nothing. I too received the automated response when I tried to email them. FFS this is annoying.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 20, 2018)

Jungle_Jon said:


> They sold out mid order, guess im stuck hoping R4Card.co.uk can deliver.
> 
> It's nice, given how they are so busy (as everyone says), but still have found the time to update and change their website's layout, but not update their customers on the latest situation .
> 
> ...


I don't believe for one second that Any one in r4card writes or has written any part of the website . Bitch that process out much like TX has done.  Flying in 10 mins 60 AAA titles in toe.


----------



## slainfu (Jun 20, 2018)

Ty_ said:


> Finally back from work. Code form online-trends is working a treat, got SX OS running and tested with Doom. Gonna test a bunch of other games (including LA Noire which I hear has problems for at least one person), but all is well so far. Only thing left is to order a bigger Micro SD card


Out of curiosity, is the first-time update for Doom content in-game or as normal within Horizon?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 20, 2018)

slainfu said:


> Out of curiosity, is the first-time update for Doom content in-game or as normal within Horizon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


It's still fucked no cafe noir for you. All else is total and complete jazz hands


----------



## Nasha004 (Jun 20, 2018)

Probably best to add onto this thread, I ordered from r4ib9s and haven’t got a tracking number from them after they said they shipped has anyone ordered from them before?


----------



## loon111 (Jun 20, 2018)

Any good site in uk that have stock at all? R4card just keep fobbing me off with bullshit?


----------



## woodsey1982 (Jun 20, 2018)

I've filed a paypal refund request which was accepted overnight. Site kept pushing the dates back for my order and then eventually just stopped answering my emails.

The whole distribution has been a disaster to be honest.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 20, 2018)

I not filed a refund request as will still struggle to get one if i do


----------



## Nasha004 (Jun 20, 2018)

woodsey1982 said:


> I've filed a paypal refund request which was accepted overnight. Site kept pushing the dates back for my order and then eventually just stopped answering my emails.
> 
> The whole distribution has been a disaster to be honest.



Hi thanks for your reply, did the site say they had shipped it or not.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 20, 2018)

loon111 said:


> Any good site in uk that have stock at all? R4card just keep fobbing me off with bullshit?


If you mean sx os only online-TRENDS deliver in under 4 hours .


----------



## woodsey1982 (Jun 20, 2018)

They said it would be shipped last week ( it wasn't ), they then said it would be shipped this week ( was still processing ). Seems like they kept pushing the dates back further and further, as soon as the facebook group started complaining there was suddenly photos of the next batch ready to go etc.. Just felt like I was being delayed and delayed. Will see how things go over the next few days for the cracked version, or purchase the OS if not.




Nasha004 said:


> Hi thanks for your reply, did the site say they had shipped it or not.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 20, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> If you mean sx os only online-TRENDS deliver in under 4 hours .


I will need to use a dongle of some sort though wont i? How do u do it?


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jun 20, 2018)

loon111 said:


> I will need to use a dongle of some sort though wont i? How do u do it?



You need a jig, a data cable (usb c) and some form of injecting the payload e.g. a PC / android phone etc..


----------



## Nasha004 (Jun 20, 2018)

woodsey1982 said:


> They said it would be shipped last week ( it wasn't ), they then said it would be shipped this week ( was still processing ). Seems like they kept pushing the dates back further and further, as soon as the facebook group started complaining there was suddenly photos of the next batch ready to go etc.. Just felt like I was being delayed and delayed. Will see how things go over the next few days for the cracked version, or purchase the OS if not.



Thank for the help, mine acctually changed to shipped 2 days ago so I guess I might wait it out, in the mean time I’ll probably purchase the os


----------



## loon111 (Jun 20, 2018)

GunzOfNavarone said:


> You need a jig, a data cable (usb c) and some form of injecting the payload e.g. a PC / android phone etc..


Yeah mate, got access to that lot but what us the easiest jig u find?


----------



## Nasha004 (Jun 20, 2018)

I just got a 3D printed one from eBay.


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jun 20, 2018)

loon111 said:


> Yeah mate, got access to that lot but what us the easiest jig u find?



Well that's just it isn't it, some of them are hit and miss. I'm just waiting on the one that comes with the pro bundle. Others might be able to advise better on that score.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 20, 2018)

GunzOfNavarone said:


> Well that's just it isn't it, some of them are hit and miss. I'm just waiting on the one that comes with the pro bundle. Others might be able to advise better on that score.


Yeah me to but if i can crack on in the meantime while waiting for the messers at r4card then great


----------



## toccy (Jun 20, 2018)

@Nasha004 you're off topic, you didnt order yours from r4icard.co.uk which is confusing the thread.

Emailed yesterday no reply yet, Ordered 18th may was told I'd be in first batch but no other info not received a license either and others have, Still says processing.
I'm going to be left with no option but to cancel PP and go to another seller maybe a wait but then how long will this be....? Id be happy to wait if I was told when or what was going on.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 20, 2018)

toccy said:


> @Nasha004 you're off topic, you didnt order yours from r4icard.co.uk which is confusing the thread.
> 
> Emailed yesterday no reply yet, Ordered 18th may was told I'd be in first batch but no other info not received a license either and others have, Still says processing.
> I'm going to be left with no option but to cancel PP and go to another seller maybe a wait but then how long will this be....? Id be happy to wait if I was told when or what was going on.


I was the 18th too an got told they would be sending yesterday or today do will see, don’t believe a word of it, just ordered these jigs, seem pretty decent, whilst i wait https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/597707108/nintendo-switch-rcm-jig-joycon-jigs


----------



## toccy (Jun 20, 2018)

loon111 said:


> I was the 18th too an got told they would be sending yesterday or today do will see, don’t believe a word of it, just ordered these jigs, seem pretty decent, whilst i wait https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/597707108/nintendo-switch-rcm-jig-joycon-jigs



Thanks, keep me posted on any events I'll do the same. Did you get license emaii ?

I've soldered a reed switch into the joycon and will use a magnet. I don't like the idea of some cheap jig (even SX one) wrecking the pins in the switch.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 20, 2018)

toccy said:


> Thanks, keep me posted on any events I'll do the same. Did you get license emaii ?
> 
> I've soldered a reed switch into the joycon and will use a magnet. I don't like the idea of some cheap jig (even SX one) wrecking the pins in the switch.


No nothing at all mate, u?


----------



## toccy (Jun 20, 2018)

loon111 said:


> No nothing at all mate, u?


Nope. as far as Ive read only 1 person seems to have had it so could be taken with a pinch of salt.

Makes me think though wouldn't they be sending out license's by now other sellers are. :\ Sounding more and more like they're having problems.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 20, 2018)

Haven’t heard of anyone yet of getting one off them, im in limbo at min, if i cancel i could be waiting a long time, if i dont I could be waiting longer


----------



## toccy (Jun 20, 2018)

loon111 said:


> Haven’t heard of anyone yet of getting one off them





GunzOfNavarone said:


> I've just been sent the SX OS License from R4Card. I ordered the Pro bundle on 11th June. It says my order has been changed to processing, which it was on anyway, but they've sent the license ahead of the dongle. Weird! - But none the less, a promising development.



Maybe that's wrong ? and I need a pinch more salt

@loon111 ditto same boat, give it couple days If not heard anything then its an issue. I think it will come eventually but will it be quicker to order form someone else meanwhile. Someone in Canada had theirs couple days ago from a different seller.


----------



## joe90 (Jun 20, 2018)

Ordered a Pro on the 8th.
They have taken the money, and nothing at all yet (still in processing).

We shall see.. What channels can you contact these guys on? 

Looks like the facebook page has now gone too.....


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jun 20, 2018)

toccy said:


> Maybe that's wrong ? and I need a pinch more salt
> 
> @loon111 ditto same boat, give it couple days If not heard anything then its an issue. I think it will come eventually but will it be quicker to order form someone else meanwhile. Someone in Canada had theirs couple days ago from a different seller.



If the order was complete, the order status would have presumably changed but knowing that the bottleneck seems to be TX getting the dongles out, I'm assuming that is the case. The reason I included the emails and updates was to ease some people's minds as there was a lot of scaremongering going around that they were scammers. Now don't get me wrong, they could have posted more updates so I agree with people there but they are still listed under TX's 'Trusted resellers' and getting the license seems to indicate that they can be trusted.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



toccy said:


> Thanks, keep me posted on any events I'll do the same. Did you get license emaii ?
> 
> I've soldered a reed switch into the joycon and will use a magnet. I don't like the idea of some cheap jig (even SX one) wrecking the pins in the switch.



I honestly can't see TX's dongle being ill thought out. These guys have been around a long time, since the early Xbox days. They know what they're doing and test and re-test things over and over. Their jig also seems to have a slight bend in the wire, presumably to make better contact with the pins.


----------



## Jungle_Jon (Jun 20, 2018)

just to add, when I asked for a refund yesterday, he said "item will be shipped tomorrow", i replied with i just want a refund and he did that at least, i had no faith given the constant false statements (again, if explained would have been understandable).
I ordered just the license yesterday from online-trends and received it today, I might pick the pro later on.


----------



## kingraa777 (Jun 20, 2018)

There site has been updated all orders will be sent by the 30th we will see soon i guess


----------



## FreePlayFlorida (Jun 20, 2018)

they are coming from china, not the UK I would imagine regardless of the claims UK based, I can see them taking a while, and yes the site says by end of month, they will appear on the UK tracking once they hit these shores, till then just gotta wait, yes annoying, but this isnt like buying from Amazon with prime


----------



## loon111 (Jun 20, 2018)

They day in stock again on there site now shipping by july the 10th, how can they be in stock an ship by the 10th


----------



## FreePlayFlorida (Jun 20, 2018)

loon111 said:


> They day in stock again on there site now shipping by july the 10th, how can they be in stock an ship by the 10th



probably due to the massive backlog, order now and they will ship by 11th july, Anson posted on FB group pic of lots of packages going out everyday, all can do is really wait, I'd love it to be here tomorrow, but as havent used my switch in a month or so, another few weeks isnt going to kill me, and I can just spend that time messing with PS4 hacks


----------



## toccy (Jun 20, 2018)

Again I believe I will receive a Pro kit, However the issue is the lies or non transparency of this seller of when they will actually send one out not the tomorrow ... tomorrow ... tomorrow line then re-advertise you're taking order for more! and they will ship 10th July... how about informing the outstanding customer orders with a date?

It would take minutes to put a notice on the website of where the stock is at and they've had a month, they've removed all other products updated their website and notices several times but not once have we had info to suggest what stage we are at with our orders, Seems everyone has been told either your in first or we are about to dispatch but no one has any evidence this seller has sent out ONE! 
Looks to me as though they don't have any yet and don't want to tell anyone or we would have a post here. And I'm not saying this is the only seller with an issue but they should address their existing customers.


----------



## kingraa777 (Jun 20, 2018)

ALL OS preordered have been sent to buyer's email in the order .All PRO kit preordered will be shipped before June 30.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 20, 2018)

I git a usb c cable coming out now an a couple of jigs, so if they cone first which is very likely, can i just get the sx os an use them instead, dont really know what that big thing that goes in charger port us anyway, i assume its to save connecting to a computer? Which you will only do once the other way anyway? Am I correct?

Regards


----------



## loon111 (Jun 20, 2018)

toccy said:


> Thanks, keep me posted on any events I'll do the same. Did you get license emaii ?
> 
> I've soldered a reed switch into the joycon and will use a magnet. I don't like the idea of some cheap jig (even SX one) wrecking the pins in the switch.


are u meant to get license key then? i thought it was with the sx pro?
if i got that, then at least i could still use with a jig etc


----------



## InsaneNutter (Jun 20, 2018)

Reecey said:


> we will see who posts imgs up first on this page delivered and I’m betting 100% it will be me because all your other sites will deliver from China etc and your waiting time will be longggg, trust me!



So after trying to slander me earlier in this thread and accusing me of "bollocks talk", "trolling for fun", "delivering unnecessary malicious rumors" and "major fabrication" for simply giving an opinion, i'd have expected you to have followed though with your images of your SX Pro by now?


----------



## KungFuzion (Jun 20, 2018)

kingraa777 said:


> ALL OS preordered have been sent to buyer's email in the order .All PRO kit preordered will be shipped before June 30.



They could at least send us the license in the mean time.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 20, 2018)

KungFuzion said:


> They could at least send us the license in the mean time.


Agreed but also heard the license is already on the sx pro?


----------



## KungFuzion (Jun 20, 2018)

loon111 said:


> Agreed but also heard the license is already on the sx pro?



Never knew that. I just thought they sent you the key and then you grabbed it from the TX SX site


----------



## loon111 (Jun 20, 2018)

KungFuzion said:


> Never knew that. I just thought they sent you the key and then you grabbed it from the TX SX site


Might be wrong but sure I heard that


----------



## kingraa777 (Jun 20, 2018)

KungFuzion said:


> They could at least send us the license in the mean time.


yes are liscence is attached to the dongle


----------



## toccy (Jun 21, 2018)

Good spot guys that would make sense.
*
https://team-xecuter.com/day-d-is-here-sx-os-out-in-the-wild/

Read the Official FAQs*

*If you did purchase a SX Pro, then your license is included in your dongle. Simply follow the instructions from our quick tutorial.*
*If you purchased a SX OS license, then once your vendor email it to you, please use it and follow instructions from our quick guide to activate it.*

Which makes this previous post misleading / irrelevant mistake.



GunzOfNavarone said:


> I've just been sent the SX OS License from R4Card. I ordered the Pro bundle on 11th June. It says my order has been changed to processing, which it was on anyway, but they've sent the license ahead of the dongle. Weird! - But none the less, a promising development.


----------



## ghorricks (Jun 21, 2018)

SX Pro ordered May 18th
Order number (a little less than 300)
I now have a tracking number from r4card.co.uk

*Shipping method: *Registered Parcel(Trackble, 10-18 Business Days)
*Payment method: PayPal*
Shipped By :Registered Post (7 ~ 15 business days)
Tracking Number: WUxxxxxxxxxGB


----------



## toccy (Jun 21, 2018)

Just got email, Order Complete, Tracking number, 48hr Royal Mail shipping too.

So good news looks like they've finally arrived in the UK.

EDIT:  Order Date: May 18th


----------



## kingraa777 (Jun 21, 2018)

@ghorricks what date did you order yours ect?


----------



## ghorricks (Jun 21, 2018)

May 18th


----------



## FreePlayFlorida (Jun 21, 2018)

yep mine is complete and on way, with tracking, hopefully everyone will be getting them in due course and can stop with complaining or calling scam


----------



## AdamRav (Jun 21, 2018)

Mines completed aswell finally. Ordered on 18th May.


----------



## kingraa777 (Jun 21, 2018)

So if you orderd around may 18th your the first batch,


----------



## ghorricks (Jun 21, 2018)

Although I have a tracking number, it looks like the sender is yet to have it collected - but I guess it could mean its in the UK physically right?

https://www.royalmail.com/track-your-item#/

Service used: Royal Mail Tracked 48™
*The sender has advised us they're preparing your item. More information will be available when we receive it.*


----------



## fatterdude2000 (Jun 21, 2018)

Ordered 17th May,  Royal Mail Tracked 48. Status updated in last hour:

*We have your item and it's on its way. More information will be available as it travels through our network.
*
Currently at Princess Royal RDC so should reach me in next few days


----------



## toccy (Jun 21, 2018)

ghorricks said:


> Although I have a tracking number, it looks like the sender is yet to have it collected - but I guess it could mean its in the UK physically right?



Correct, means they have printed postage for it and waiting to be dropped off at the post office or scanned in to the system.


----------



## Superdopper (Jun 21, 2018)

Did you receive your pro? I odered mine in the 23may so missed the first batch, order still says processing. Can't get access to the Facebook update page but will let you know if my order status changes.


----------



## toccy (Jun 21, 2018)

Superdopper said:


> Did you receive your pro? I odered mine in the 23may so missed the first batch, order still says processing. Can't get access to the Facebook update page but will let you know if my order status changes.



Not yet, looks like First batch will be going out soon, Still says we are expecting the parcel on Royal Mails tracking page, so see what it says tomorrow.


----------



## lww (Jun 21, 2018)

I already give up my hope to grab a pro in UK now.

The delivery is unclear if I order now (It seem I could not even get the 3rd batch now) and the price from UK seller is just keep raising.

The average price is £40 already when the price in China(which manufacted it) is just around £30.

Seem is more benificial for me just grab a lincense and use my android phone instead of the pro.

Or I need to wait for this demanding fever cool down so the price will return to normal.


----------



## Superdopper (Jun 21, 2018)

Just got this automated response: looks like mid Jul... In hindsight I should have just ordered a jig and OS but people still seem to be having trouble receiving codes so I guess l'll wait it out..... 


Dear friends, This is an automatic response, which means that we have received your email . Since now our inbox is flooded with emails because of the releasing of SX items. we may need longer time to read your email and reply .please wait patient
ALL OS preordered have been sent to buyer's email in the order .All PRO kit preordered will be shipped before June 30.
To get timely and accurate reply  for questions about your order status, product details , please join our  Facebook Group [Rock the Switch] 
Thank you, good day.!!!


----------



## toccy (Jun 21, 2018)

if your debating SX OS purchase seems a lot of people have good results with https://www.online-trends.net/ukstore/xecuter-sx-pro-os.html several hours to a day turn round for license key. Did see someone managed 40 mins!


----------



## loon111 (Jun 21, 2018)

Ordered 18th may order just over 300 an got jack shit


----------



## toccy (Jun 21, 2018)

@loon111 Well looks as though this will all happen over the next couple of days, Then you'll know if you're in the first batch.


----------



## nero99 (Jun 21, 2018)

Just got a dhl tracking message from r4card.co.uk. One of my 4 pro units will be here next week.


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jun 21, 2018)

toccy said:


> Good spot guys that would make sense.
> *
> https://team-xecuter.com/day-d-is-here-sx-os-out-in-the-wild/
> 
> ...



Fucks sake, I realise what I have now done. I never saw that that the license came included in the dongle which is my own damn fault and I have ordered not only the Pro but the license as well separately. So they've sent through the license part but not the dongle / pro kit. The dilemma now is what to do about that. Do I wait on the Pro kit or buy a jig separately and inject the payload from my android phone. Or do I attempt to contact them about the order which they'll likely do nothing about. Or do I sell the license separate.


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jun 21, 2018)

toccy said:


> Good spot guys that would make sense.
> *
> https://team-xecuter.com/day-d-is-here-sx-os-out-in-the-wild/
> 
> ...



Just sold the license to some lad on Facebook. Listen mate, cheers for pointing that out. I feel like a right idiot for missing that. But had I have waited until every man and his dog had a Pro kit and license and I might not have been able to shift it.


----------



## KungFuzion (Jun 21, 2018)

I ordered mine on the 17th and still have not heard fuck all


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jun 21, 2018)

KungFuzion said:


> Never knew that. I just thought they sent you the key and then you grabbed it from the TX SX site



This is what I had thought too.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 22, 2018)

Mine finally says shipped with dhl but no email saying that or proper tracking number yet


----------



## toccy (Jun 22, 2018)

Seems to be all over the place, although some are getting tracking numbers inc. me mine still hasn't been dispatched since wednesday, so could just be they're going through all 1st batch orders on the system packing then post all at the same time.
Keep the faith not long now. . . 

Also I'm not seeing many posts of anyone actually having a Pro so looks like they're all still waiting.


----------



## MehMeh27 (Jun 22, 2018)

Ordered Pro on the 17th of May, arriving today via royal mail.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 22, 2018)

Got tracking number but its in shenzhen gateway which is china not uk, what was the point in getting from them in 1st place if not in uk


----------



## toccy (Jun 22, 2018)

loon111 said:


> Got tracking number but its in shenzhen gateway which is china not uk, what was the point in getting from them in 1st place if not in uk


That is odd, without giving away details are you mainland UK ? Did you choose DHL ?

Unfortunately that's normal nowadays to have these companies advertise / pretend to be based in the UK, but they usually have a UK warehouse/dispatcher.


----------



## fatterdude2000 (Jun 22, 2018)

Ordered 17th May, Tracked 48 'journey':-

Saturday 16 June - 01:14pm Sender preparing item
Thursday 21 June - 12:19am Item Received Princess Royal RDC
Thursday 21 June - 11:26pm Item Received Swindon mail centre
Friday 22 June - 06:56am Due to be delivered today...

I am currently at work but apparantly it's been delivered


----------



## toccy (Jun 22, 2018)

fatterdude2000 said:


> Ordered 17th May, Tracked 48 'journey':-
> 
> Saturday 16 June - 01:14pm Sender preparing item
> Thursday 21 June - 12:19am Item Received Princess Royal RDC
> ...



Excellent news  Thanks for the info.

Wow so it took 5 days for the seller to print postage then dispatch.
How many can one seller be sending out! that's a long time possible seller has a real job too and only has evenings


----------



## fatterdude2000 (Jun 22, 2018)

toccy said:


> Excellent news  Thanks for the info.
> 
> Wow so it took 5 days for the seller to print postage then dispatch.


I paid for the cheapest postage so presume the 5 days was the trip from China to the distribution centre in London.


----------



## toccy (Jun 22, 2018)

fatterdude2000 said:


> I paid for the cheapest postage so presume the 5 days was the trip from China to the distribution centre in London.



Maybe, sounds odd in my head how the package will have Royalmail postage on it if sent from China, soon see what the package says let us know .. intrigued   [don't let me down detective skills]


----------



## fatterdude2000 (Jun 22, 2018)

toccy said:


> Maybe, sounds odd in my head how the package will have Royalmail postage on it if sent from China, soon see what the package says let us know .. intrigued   [don't let me down detective skills]


I opted for_ Registered Parcel(Trackble, 10-18 Business Days)_ when I ordered (£3.15) so I'm actually surprised it's come so quickly.  I'll be home this evening so if there's anything interesting on the packaging I'll let you know.


----------



## toccy (Jun 22, 2018)

fatterdude2000 said:


> I opted for_ Registered Parcel(Trackble, 10-18 Business Days)_ when I ordered (£3.15) so I'm actually surprised it's come so quickly.  I'll be home this evening so if there's anything interesting on the packaging I'll let you know.


Same but when I ordered mine on the 18th - Registered Parcel(Trackble, 10-18 Business Days) cost me £4.49.

Yea thanks, just be interesting to know one has arrived.


----------



## Irishsea (Jun 22, 2018)

I ordered mine the 31st of May, I am sure I'll get it by Christmas lol

Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## toccy (Jun 22, 2018)

lol, 2019 ?


----------



## Irishsea (Jun 22, 2018)

I was thinking more 2020 lol

Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Jun 22, 2018)

They did say they will fulfill all orders by 30th june lets see.


----------



## Superdopper (Jun 22, 2018)

Gave up waiting on r4card and ordered a license from online trends, which arrived in 28 mins... Just going to sell my pro on when it arrives..


----------



## Superdopper (Jun 22, 2018)

Gave up waiting on r4card and ordered a license from online trends, which arrived in 28 mins... Just going to sell my pro on when it arrives..


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 22, 2018)

ghorricks said:


> SX Pro ordered May 18th
> Order number (a little less than 300)
> I now have a tracking number from r4card.co.uk
> 
> ...


Same as you buddy . On a beach in spain playing Zelda.  Thanks TX, just bought OS to tide me over lol.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 22, 2018)

toccy said:


> That is odd, without giving away details are you mainland UK ? Did you choose DHL ?
> 
> Unfortunately that's normal nowadays to have these companies advertise / pretend to be based in the UK, but they usually have a UK warehouse/dispatcher.


yeah mate normal uk address an got tracking number for dhl/tnt never worked on dhl but did on tnt its in hong kong connection point at min lol


----------



## KungFuzion (Jun 22, 2018)

I ordered mine on the 17th May. My order says complete in my account but I'm still clueless to when it's going to arrive. Do they send you a email regarding tracking?


----------



## FreePlayFlorida (Jun 22, 2018)

should be able to log into account on r4 and show info with tracking number etc, then just cut and paste that into RM or whatever


----------



## fatterdude2000 (Jun 22, 2018)

toccy said:


> Same but when I ordered mine on the 18th - Registered Parcel(Trackble, 10-18 Business Days) cost me £4.49.
> 
> Yea thanks, just be interesting to know one has arrived.


Yes. It is here. Opened but not yet used. Only thing of note on the packaging is that the return address is Global Freight Systems China...Feltham GB address.

P.S.  I received email last Sunday with the tracking number but can also view them via the order details on their web site.


----------



## KungFuzion (Jun 22, 2018)

Just checked again and they have issued a tracking number. Checked the number on royal mail tracking and it just says "we're expecting it,  the sender has let us know this item will be with us soon". This was on the 20th June.


----------



## FreePlayFlorida (Jun 23, 2018)

as its on the way from china, the tracking number wont kick in till it hits the uk shores i assume, mine says same thing


----------



## toccy (Jun 23, 2018)

fatterdude2000 said:


> Yes. It is here. Opened but not yet used. Only thing of note on the packaging is that the return address is Global Freight Systems China...Feltham GB address.



Yes finally one touches down  That came at the same time as the reviewers units so not bad!

Interesting...


----------



## loon111 (Jun 23, 2018)

Just checked mine agyan its here Monday


----------



## toccy (Jun 23, 2018)

loon111 said:


> Just checked mine agyan its here Monday



Cool, Mine is Royalmail since Wednesday still says  *We're expecting it.*


----------



## kingraa777 (Jun 24, 2018)

Now i have a shipping number royal mail is expecting the item

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Assume ill expect it friday the from the post above....


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 24, 2018)

Thank fuck I bought OS else where.  Got tracking number last Saturday . Number was failing to track all week with track n trace . Today it now works parcel is still in hong kong lol. Waiting on 2 pros. Wont use them again thats for sure. Orderd may 17th . Load of ol shit.


----------



## toccy (Jun 24, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> Thank fuck I bought OS else where.  Got tracking number last Saturday . Number was failing to track all week with track n trace . Today it now works parcel is still in hong kong lol. Waiting on 2 pros. Wont use them again thats for sure. Orderd may 17th . Load of ol shit.



hmm Royal Mail "Track and Trace" says your parcel is in Hong Kong? I thought they didn't track outside UK.
Paste the tracking info you have.. (remove parcel/personal specific details)


----------



## Irishsea (Jun 24, 2018)

Mine just shipped, Ordered May 31st, order number 554. No tracking available yet. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## Commodore Jim (Jun 24, 2018)

Is this the best site to order from for the UK? Looking at all the options and some sites seem to have it in stock to send immediately, but I don't know how trustworthy they are.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 24, 2018)

toccy said:


> looks like dupe post from above.. site hung.. please delete.... Thanks.




It's been in hong kong since Saturday last week.


----------



## toccy (Jun 24, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> It's been in hong kong since Saturday last week.



Ah that's what I thought DHL not *Track and Trace* that's Royal Mail.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Commodore Jim said:


> Is this the best site to order from for the UK? Looking at all the options and some sites seem to have it in stock to send immediately, but I don't know how trustworthy they are.



Well we know of orders eventually arriving, but as for dispatching sooner rather than later, It still seems to be out of stock here as it says "Ship Before 10 July" - but I don't know the state of other sellers either.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 24, 2018)

I been tracking mine everyday an says tomorrow before 6 but now however it says there has been a delay an tnt is working hard to get it here on time, not holding my breath, will be here soon enough I suppose


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 24, 2018)

toccy said:


> Ah that's what I thought DHL not *Track and Trace* that's Royal Mail.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> Lol track and trace exists for any logistics entity . What shite are you spouting.
> ...


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 24, 2018)

All r4card.co.uk went via dhl to UK in mass bag . You will receive a yellow dhl package most likely if ordering from them . Regardless of it being handed over to royal mail or any postal service forn that matter . Mass bulk postal shipping to next postal service after dhl drops to destination country .


----------



## loon111 (Jun 24, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> All r4card.co.uk went via dhl to UK in mass bag . You will receive a yellow dhl package most likely if ordering from them . Regardless of it being handed over to royal mail or any postal service forn that matter . Mass bulk postal shipping to next postal service after dhl drops to destination country .


Mine is tnt


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 24, 2018)

loon111 said:


> Mine is tnt


You are not first batch.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 24, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> You are not first batch.


God knows mate, dont know where i am with them


----------



## Reecey (Jun 24, 2018)

toccy said:


> Cool, Mine is Royalmail since Wednesday still says  *We're expecting it.*


Mine changed as well I've checked the site, it says the same as you on royal mails site so I presume the package is already in the uk not being sent from hong kong thank god for that! Probably be here Wednesday, turns out 4rcard came up trumps for the order sounds like it was a sensible choice!


----------



## toccy (Jun 25, 2018)

Reecey said:


> Mine changed as well I've checked the site, it says the same as you on royal mails site so I presume the package is already in the uk not being sent from hong kong thank god for that! Probably be here Wednesday, turns out 4rcard came up trumps for the order sounds like it was a sensible choice!



Going on the past record in this thread you could get yours Friday.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 25, 2018)

toccy said:


> Going on the past record in this thread you could get yours Friday.


Yes I thought maybe Wednesday or Friday


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 25, 2018)

They fucked it for me at this stage.  I was first wave . it's still in hong kong today a 8 days after they say they shipped it . For. Me it's never again kinda deal for R4CARD.co.uk.china bastids


----------



## Ty_ (Jun 25, 2018)

I cancelled my order with R4Card after getting one from online-trends. They won't refund me and they're no longer responding to emails. Going to have to go the chargeback route. I'd advise anyone to give them a wide berth.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 25, 2018)

I will give them until friday then reverse paypal. Same zero response after mailing them all week. Tracking shows product still in country of origin 9 days after it shipped . suck ma balls anon


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 25, 2018)

Has anyone in this thread who was first wave received anything ??


----------



## MehMeh27 (Jun 25, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> Has anyone in this thread who was first wave received anything ??


Yes, I did, commented earlier in the thread when I received it.

Edit, no I commented when it was arriving that day, but it did arrive that day.  To save you searching, it was Friday.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 25, 2018)

Mine was meant to be today but got delayed, just spoke to tnt an they said its a technical issue with plane an still in hong kong, might get it one day, pissed off


----------



## Reecey (Jun 25, 2018)

It sounds like to me the people that just went royal mail got it quicker than choosing the dhl/tnt delivery service.


----------



## Russkn87 (Jun 25, 2018)

My order from R4card is on its way - I only ordered it on 7th June, too. Royal Mail shipping.

Edit: By the way, my Royal Mail tracking number ends in GB which suggests it's shipping from within the UK 

Maybe it'll be with me by the end of the week.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 25, 2018)

Fucking joke. Got more updates . Scanned into bag container processing complete in hong kong de  lmfao. So it's going to Germany next then to Ireland.  Atmosphere will have easy to use game backups before these fucking things get to destination .


----------



## FreePlayFlorida (Jun 25, 2018)

whilst the tracking ends in GB, yes it will ship via RM once it arrives here from china, I believe it comes in bulk via a freight company, then gets handed over to local RM, so no tracking until it is picked up by RM, yes its a slow process and a pain waiting, but just got to have patience, have you order something from Amazon before that is pennies and comes from china, takes a good while to arrive, and yet is still delivered via RM, joys of business, and all that, agreed could be better updates, but appears also R4 has had over 1400 orders and still going, thats a lot of emails, packages, and if given small number of staff that could probably deal with 'english' emails, then maybe shipping out orders is more important than emails, just be patient and cut them some slack


----------



## Reecey (Jun 25, 2018)

MehMeh27 said:


> Yes, I did, commented earlier in the thread when I received it.
> 
> Edit, no I commented when it was arriving that day, but it did arrive that day.  To save you searching, it was Friday.


Did your order have GB on the end? it does sound like it’s coming from the uk else I doubt Royal Mail would have any tracking details about the package


----------



## 19cookies (Jun 25, 2018)

How do you pay by Paypal? Tried to order from here but the only payment option that shows up is card :S


----------



## MehMeh27 (Jun 25, 2018)

Reecey said:


> Did your order have GB on the end? it does sound like it’s coming from the uk else I doubt Royal Mail would have any tracking details about the package


Yes, it did. But it was at "waiting for sender to provide package" for a while, I'm guessing while it was being sent from China.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 25, 2018)

Mine ends in de. Cause ye Germany is closer to Ireland than gb . Morons.


----------



## toccy (Jun 25, 2018)

Mine ordered 18th May was told I was first batch and *still* Royal mail says _"We're expecting it"_ Since last Wednesday!!! past 5 days so far.


----------



## Commodore Jim (Jun 25, 2018)

bugger it, I'm just going to buy SX OS and an eBay jig lol


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jun 25, 2018)

Where can I find a cheap Jig that ships internationally?


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 25, 2018)

Degly said:


> Where can I find a cheap Jig that ships internationally?


EBay and amazon


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jun 25, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> EBay and amazon


Haha yeah, the shipping is like twice the price of the jig


----------



## loon111 (Jun 25, 2018)

Degly said:


> Where can I find a cheap Jig that ships internationally?


https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/597987110/nintendo-switch-rcm-jig-made-to-work-usa?ref=hp_rv


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jun 25, 2018)

loon111 said:


> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/597987110/nintendo-switch-rcm-jig-made-to-work-usa?ref=hp_rv


That's what I needed, thanks


----------



## loon111 (Jun 25, 2018)

Degly said:


> That's what I needed, thanks


Mine shipped from spain

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/602..._query=nintendo switch jig&ref=sr_gallery-1-2  Even better an ship free to uk


----------



## KungFuzion (Jun 25, 2018)

toccy said:


> Mine ordered 18th May was told I was first batch and *still* Royal mail says _"We're expecting it"_ Since last Wednesday!!! past 5 days so far.


This is exactly what I have and I ordered mine on the 17th May. I've never known such a fuck up with a pre order.


----------



## Ty_ (Jun 25, 2018)

They've gone quiet for about a week now since cancelling my """pre-order""" and don't seem to be refunding my money. Had to resort to chargeback


----------



## KungFuzion (Jun 25, 2018)

I received the message toccy mentioned on the 20th June. Nothing has changed since. I haven't got a clue what is going on. I'm proper pissed off with them.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 26, 2018)

China . Trump was right .


----------



## Kalf2112 (Jun 26, 2018)

I got my tracker and "expected" message on Royal Mail on Wunday (ordered 31 May).
I hope it goes smoothly...


----------



## Dayardie (Jun 26, 2018)

My RM tracking has now changed to Item Received Princess Royal RDC- how much longer would others who had theirs say?


----------



## toccy (Jun 26, 2018)

Dayardie said:


> My RM tracking has now changed to Item Received Princess Royal RDC- how much longer would others who had theirs say?


Me too, Finally item received "Princess Royal RDC" should be 48hr now, and going on past post could be here tomorrow or Thursday.

@KungFuzion check Royal Mail Tracking again. Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 26, 2018)

got mine today , works sweet as


----------



## Kalf2112 (Jun 26, 2018)

loon111 said:


> got mine today , works sweet as


Nice one dude enjoy it, hope it was worth the wait!
Can we see your tracking history so we can estimate our own delivery time frames please?


----------



## toccy (Jun 26, 2018)

loon111 said:


> got mine today , works sweet as



Wow was quick from yesterday in Hong Kong!



Kalf2112 said:


> Can we see your tracking history so we can estimate our own delivery time frames please?


Think @loon111 was tnt and delayed! but hw could tell you more.
However Royal mail seems to be from order complete date. 5 working days to get to UK then 1-2 days to deliver in the UK.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 26, 2018)

toccy said:


> Wow was quick from yesterday in Hong Kong!
> 
> 
> Think @loon111 was tnt and delayed! but hw could tell you more.
> However Royal mail seems to be from order complete date. 5 working days to get to UK then 1-2 days to deliver in the UK.


Yeah was delayed inflight in hong kong but got on another flight next day, used it an was great but now swiowont turn on, any idea anyone?


----------



## toccy (Jun 26, 2018)

loon111 said:


> Yeah was delayed inflight in hong kong but got on another flight next day, used it an was great but now swiowont turn on, any idea anyone?



The switch wont turn on? or you cant get SX OS to boot ? if its the latter check the jig/pins.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 26, 2018)

loon111 said:


> Yeah was delayed inflight in hong kong but got on another flight next day, used it an was great but now swiowont turn on, any idea anyone?


Auto rcm  ?? It's on but blank screen ? Did that to me with full battery drain wouldn't power back on until like an hours worth of charging.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 26, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> Auto rcm  ?? It's on but blank screen ? Did that to me with full battery drain wouldn't power back on until like an hours worth of charging.


It had full battery an turned off, now taken everything out an wont come on even as normal


----------



## loon111 (Jun 26, 2018)

toccy said:


> Wow was quick from yesterday in Hong Kong!
> 
> 
> Think @loon111 was tnt and delayed! but hw could tell you more.
> However Royal mail seems to be from order complete date. 5 working days to get to UK then 1-2 days to deliver in the UK.


Yeah mine was meant to be delivered on 25th then got delayed on 24th in hong kong an recieved today a day later an was tnt mate, got it going again now, well worth the wait


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 26, 2018)

Careful as you can leave it in rcm mode sometimes . This puts bat into a sort of deep charge mode . Caught me once after installing auto rcm,  thought it was off did not complete the inject from nxloader.  She does not charge in rcm mode and takes a bit of heavier drain in standby with SX OS.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 26, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> Careful as you can leave it in rcm mode sometimes . This puts bat into a sort of deep charge mode . Caught me once after installing auto rcm,  thought it was off did not complete the inject from nxloader.  She does not charge in rcm mode and takes a bit of heavier drain in standby with SX OS.


I just put it in sleep mode when not using it an have done the auto rcm install, how do i get back to sx os ?


----------



## KungFuzion (Jun 26, 2018)

toccy said:


> Me too, Finally item received "Princess Royal RDC" should be 48hr now, and going on past post could be here tomorrow or Thursday.
> 
> @KungFuzion check Royal Mail Tracking again. Crossing my fingers for you.



Thanks @toccy ,mine is at Princess Royal RDC too. Looking forward to finally having in my hands, as I bet you are too  I'll post when it arrives......


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 26, 2018)

loon111 said:


> I just put it in sleep mode when not using it an have done the auto rcm install, how do i get back to sx os ?


Hold.vol up powering on

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Still stuck in hong kong for me no updates since 25th.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 27, 2018)

Got email today with freaky url fo r dhl post seems it left hong Kong 25th . Probably in Germany stuck in a schindler lift.......


----------



## loon111 (Jun 27, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> Hold.vol up powering on
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Still stuck in hong kong for me no updates since 25th.


hi davelister, done it again, powered off now can't get back on, am i missing something?


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 27, 2018)

loon111 said:


> hi davelister, done it again, powered off now can't get back on, am i missing something?


you sure your payload is delivering bang on every time ? i had that behavior waaaaay back with shitty leads and adaptors C to A and shit ???


----------



## toccy (Jun 27, 2018)

loon111 said:


> hi davelister, done it again, powered off now can't get back on, am i missing something?


Do you use Auto RCM ?


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 27, 2018)

how does it perform if you use phone instead ? and NX loader (you got your pro right ?) 
You positive the SX dongle has enough juice in its caps ? as it wont get any in RCM ?


----------



## loon111 (Jun 27, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> you sure your payload is delivering bang on every time ? i had that behavior waaaaay back with shitty leads and adaptors C to A and shit ???


do i have to put payload on then? i got it on again with the usb thingy


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 27, 2018)

Stick TX dongle in pc for 30 secs and try again . if its stuck in powered on RCM mode it will jump to life.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The usb thingy TX dongle is required to be inserted every time even with AUTO RCM

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I only mention payload for phone use to see if its you TX dongle thats gimping


----------



## loon111 (Jun 27, 2018)

any idea why my sd card won't take files more than 3.99 gb even though there is room? don't know if right forum but point me in right direction if not

regards


----------



## slainfu (Jun 27, 2018)

loon111 said:


> any idea why my sd card won't take files more than 3.99 gb even though there is room? don't know if right forum but point me in right direction if not
> 
> regards


Probably a fake. Run some tests on it if you want, but good news isn't likely I'm afraid. If it's new return it.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 27, 2018)

loon111 said:


> any idea why my sd card won't take files more than 3.99 gb even though there is room? don't know if right forum but point me in right direction if not
> 
> regards


This is how fakes work. It reads as capacity X but is infact a lower capacity memory chip. Anything you put on it over 3.99gb will bork the card. Wish is famous for this Amazon and eBay too.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DaveLister said:


> This is how fakes work. It reads as capacity X but is infact a lower capacity memory chip. Anything you put on it over 3.99gb will bork the card. Wish is famous for this Amazon and eBay too.


  and possibly in fat format only?? Format to exfat to get larger than 4gb files supported by that file system.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 27, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> This is how fakes work. It reads as capacity X but is infact a lower capacity memory chip. Anything you put on it over 3.99gb will bork the card. Wish is famous for this Amazon and eBay too.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> and possibly in fat format only?? Format to exfat to get larger than 4gb files supported by that file system.


got off amazon ages ago mate, ready for the wii u stuff lol, can't believe that, thought it was proper

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DaveLister said:


> This is how fakes work. It reads as capacity X but is infact a lower capacity memory chip. Anything you put on it over 3.99gb will bork the card. Wish is famous for this Amazon and eBay too.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> and possibly in fat format only?? Format to exfat to get larger than 4gb files supported by that file system.


it shows up as 32 when i format on mac, will look for a tool to check, anyone recommend anywhere for cheap 256 gig?

regards


----------



## loon111 (Jun 27, 2018)

loon111 said:


> got off amazon ages ago mate, ready for the wii u stuff lol, can't believe that, thought it was proper
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


its ok when i do other files less than that? just not big ones?


----------



## toccy (Jun 27, 2018)

loon111 said:


> its ok when i do other files less than that? just not big ones?


Run it through h2testw.

Buying cheap you're likely get fake I've purchased and sent back plenty even non-cheap ones. Trusted sellers only for flash memory.
I have purchased a few off low feed back sellers but with experience you can often spot a fake soon as it arrives without using it if you have a genuine one to compare with.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 27, 2018)

toccy said:


> Run it through h2testw.
> 
> Buying cheap you're likely get fake I've purchased and sent back plenty even non-cheap ones. Trusted sellers only for flash memory.
> I have purchased a few off low feed back sellers but with experience you can often spot a fake soon as it arrives without using it if you have a genuine one to compare with.


i got a MacBook mate, h2testw don't work on mac, i can fill it up with smaller games/files,? weird


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 27, 2018)

All off topic.

Edit . I fucking hate Apple products.


----------



## kingraa777 (Jun 27, 2018)

@loon111 is your card formatted to fat32 if so thats your problem you need to split your xci files into parts


----------



## loon111 (Jun 27, 2018)

kingraa777 said:


> @loon111 is your card formatted to fat32 if so thats your problem you need to split your xci files into parts


yeah mate, an i just dumped my game into 4 xci files, what i do now mate


----------



## kingraa777 (Jun 27, 2018)

put them in the root of your sd card then load sx press a to load the photo album and they should appear in your game library


----------



## loon111 (Jun 27, 2018)

kingraa777 said:


> put them in the root of your sd card then load sx press a to load the photo album and they should appear in your game library


yeah it shows up mate but freezes?


----------



## kingraa777 (Jun 27, 2018)

not sure i havent actually got mine still waiting maybe a bad dump ? atleast you know your card isnt fake


----------



## AdamRav (Jun 28, 2018)

You might have to update your FW to get the sd card update if you havent already done so. Then you need format your sd card using the exfat format to let you use files bigger then 4gb. i heard you can get the sd card update without updating but it looked like a long thing to do. 

My SX Pro should finally be arriving today


----------



## toccy (Jun 28, 2018)

woohoo Royalmail _"We'll attempt delivery today"_ Finally !!!!


----------



## Kalf2112 (Jun 28, 2018)

AdamRav said:


> You might have to update your FW to get the sd card update if you havent already done so. Then you need format your sd card using the exfat format to let you use files bigger then 4gb. i heard you can get the sd card update without updating but it looked like a long thing to do.
> 
> My SX Pro should finally be arriving today


Hey dude! When your order shipped did you get a confirmation email?
Mine says complete and I have Royal Mail tracking but it just syaa that it's "Expected" since Sunday.


----------



## AdamRav (Jun 28, 2018)

Kalf2112 said:


> Hey dude! When your order shipped did you get a confirmation email?
> Mine says complete and I have Royal Mail tracking but it just syaa that it's "Expected" since Sunday.



Yeah i think so. Just wait it out. Depends on if you were in the first batch or not i guess. Your's won't be too far behind by the looks of it.


----------



## KungFuzion (Jun 28, 2018)

AdamRav said:


> You might have to update your FW to get the sd card update if you havent already done so. Then you need format your sd card using the exfat format to let you use files bigger then 4gb. i heard you can get the sd card update without updating but it looked like a long thing to do.
> 
> My SX Pro should finally be arriving today



Me too, it's at my local depot


----------



## Huntyz (Jun 28, 2018)

My SX Pro turned up randomly yesterday via TNT even tho on the site it says DHL with no other tracking still.

But it has been working great with all games I have tried and emulators.

Was going to cancel but glad I didn't.


----------



## toccy (Jun 28, 2018)

Its finally arrived, First batch, Ordered 18th May, Arrived 28th of June.


----------



## michigander (Jun 28, 2018)

piracy is not bueno


----------



## KungFuzion (Jun 28, 2018)

Mine arrived today


----------



## Kalf2112 (Jun 29, 2018)

Y'all lucky lol, mine still says "expected". So annoyed, ugh!


----------



## Irishsea (Jun 29, 2018)

Mines been being prepared since last Sunday. 24/6/18.

Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalf2112 (Jun 29, 2018)

This was posted a few mins ago in a few Facebook group, it applies to r4card,co,uk.


----------



## toccy (Jun 29, 2018)

Kalf2112 said:


> This was posted a few mins ago in a few Facebook group, it applies to r4card,co,uk.



QUOTE:  *Pre-Order(3.1k)*
Does that say 3100 pre-ordered from them alone ? or they possibly own other sites.... I would think it would have been a 5000 pre-orderd run from factory to test the market.


----------



## Irishsea (Jun 29, 2018)

So if I am in the UK I should get it by, say the 6th of July. We'll least I'll have it hopefully for the weekend. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## toccy (Jun 29, 2018)

Irishsea said:


> So if I am in the UK I should get it by, say the 6th of July



Going by my experience its around 7 days from the time you get a Royal mail Tracking number and it arrives. And it did said 8-10 days.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 29, 2018)

They have arrived in Dublin.  Should have them Monday.


----------



## DaveLister (Jul 3, 2018)

Eagle has landed


----------



## Irishsea (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm in Belfast, still waiting. Not that it matters as my partner just decided to "review one more switch game" before I use this.


Better be the last.. I want to use it. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## 19cookies (Jul 7, 2018)

Ordered mine from here on the 26th of June, meant to be shipping in a few days but I got an e-mail saying they are "unable to receive new inventory at this time" because TX have "insufficient raw materials" and won't start making more until July, anyone else have this e-mail? :/


----------



## Kalf2112 (Jul 7, 2018)

19cookies said:


> Ordered mine from here on the 26th of June, meant to be shipping in a few days but I got an e-mail saying they are "unable to receive new inventory at this time" because TX have "insufficient raw materials" and won't start making more until July, anyone else have this e-mail? :/


I'll probalpr be getting that as well then. I already have SX Pro but I'm getting another one. They already told me it will ship end of July. Not an issue for me as I've gorbit. Sucks for others tho


----------

